# Elgin broken stem thoughts?



## jchicago (Dec 8, 2017)

I recently bought this '36 Elgin Oriole to restore and the handlebars were already swinging loose. I thought they just needed tightening. When I was disassembling the bike last night, I discovered the stem is actually broken. Ugh. Thankfully and luckily, I also have the piece that's broken off. It came off with the screw as I removed it (Believe me, no forcing took place, the head was all WD40'd up and came right off).

Looking for suggestions on the best way to remedy this?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 8, 2017)

Get a new stem. These are not the most durable pieces and you really have to be careful. That oversized washer may have contributed to the failure or was put there to hold it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 8, 2017)

Ugh, bummer. You're looking for a new one, no way to properly repair that. I love the look of these Torrington stems, but wouldn't trust them on an actual rider.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 8, 2017)

jchicago said:


> I recently bought this '36 Elgin Oriole to restore and the handlebars were already swinging loose. I thought they just needed tightening. When I was disassembling the bike last night, I discovered the stem is actually broken. Ugh. Thankfully and luckily, I also have the piece that's broken off. It came off with the screw as I removed it (Believe me, no forcing took place, the head was all WD40'd up and came right off).
> 
> Looking for suggestions on the best way to remedy this?
> 
> ...



Find the welder in Chicago and get a price. These cast parts can be difficult to weld due to impurities within the pores of the metal. Costwise, it  might make sense to buy another. They come up for sale often in the $50 and up range.


----------



## STRADALITE (Dec 8, 2017)

These are great looking stems. Since I had one snap in half while riding I no longer use them.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 8, 2017)

jchicago said:


> I recently bought this '36 Elgin Oriole to restore and the handlebars were already swinging loose. I thought they just needed tightening. When I was disassembling the bike last night, I discovered the stem is actually broken. Ugh. Thankfully and luckily, I also have the piece that's broken off. It came off with the screw as I removed it (Believe me, no forcing took place, the head was all WD40'd up and came right off).
> 
> Looking for suggestions on the best way to remedy this?
> 
> ...



I agree with the others. Dont repair it. They are good looking and fairly common. With some patience you will find a replacement, heck I might even have one in my stash.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 8, 2017)

I have this stem on 3 of my riders and have yet to have an issue.  I'm always careful, don't put much weight on the bars and never stand to pedal up hills. Just pump through it or get off and walk.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 8, 2017)

Just buy another.. I have several about $37 to $83 shipped
Plus you can drive to my house and buy more stuff! 60118


----------



## Duchess (Dec 8, 2017)

Looks like cast metal, get a new stem. I'd suggest something that's not 80-year-old cast metal, but I'm not an originality guy.


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 9, 2017)

Use a Wald #3 instead and call it a day.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 9, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> Use a Wald #3 instead and call it a day.



Meh...


----------

